# Klärzone im Gartenteich mit Quelle



## goba (28. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mein Teich hat einen Inhalt von ca. 140000 Liter bei einem permanenten Zulauf durch eine verrohrte Quelle zwischen 2000 bis 3000 Liter pro Stunde. Der Teich besteht schon seit mehreren Jahren. Ein Ärgernis ist dabei der starke Algenwuchs. Anfangs habe ich ca. 50 kleine Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt, mit Futter versorgt und nach und nach abgefischt. Den starken Algenwuchs habe ich auf die Exkremente der Forellen zurückgeführt und habe seit einigen Jahren keine Forellen mehr eingesetzt. Am Algenwuchs hat sich aber nichts geändert. Zur Reduzierung der Nährstoffe im Wasser hat man mir empfohlen Tannenwedel in den Teich zu pflanzen. Anfangs war eine Fläche von ca. 1qm damit bewachsen, inzwischen ist 2/3 des Teiches betroffen. Das Ufer ist zur Hälfte mit __ Rohrkolben bewachsen. Der Grund des Teiches ist ca. 20cm hoch mit Schotter und darüber mit Rheinkiesel gefüllt.Die Wassertiefe beträgt 1-1,2m. Der Überlauf des Teiches läuft in einen Bach.
Mögliche Problemlösung:
Ich habe mir gedacht, das zulaufende Wasser durch eine Klärzone laufen zu lassen, bevor es in den eigentlichen Teich läuft. Dazu möchte ich den vorhandenen Teich durch eine Trennmauer in einen Klärbereich und einenSchwimmteich teilen.Die Klärzone würde dann mit dem Schotter und Rheinkiesel aus dem Teichbereich aufgefüllt und mit entsprechenden Pflanzen versehen. Den Schwimmteich möchte ich dann mit einer Folie auskleiden, damit eine Reinigung besser durchzuführen ist.Ein Ablassen des Wassers im Teich ist durch entfernen der Bretter am Mönch problemlos möglich.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Erscheint es sinnvoll Schotter und Rheinkiesel incl. Schlamm und Wurzeln der Tannenwedel in den Klärbereich zu kippen, oder handele ich mir dann das gleiche Problem mit den Algen direkt wieder ein? Im Augenblick habe ich keine brauchbare Lösung wie ich den Schlamm von den Steinen (die ich in den Klärbereich schütten will) trennen kann.
Mir scheint die Aufgabenstellung nicht einfach und ich würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn jemand von den Mitbenutzern dieses Forums einen Lösungsvorschlag hätte.
Schon mal meinen Dank im Voraus - goba


----------



## maga_graz (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klärzone im Gartenteich mit Quelle*

Hi!
Mein Teich ist deinem von den Dimensionen und dem Zufluss her ähnlich. Nur die Nährstoffmengen scheinen überhaupt nicht vergleichbar zu sein: Ich hab kaum Algen, Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen mäßig bis gar nicht, auch die Randbepflanzung wächst nur zögerlich. Bei mir schwemmt es wohl alles an Nährstoffen raus... trotz Fischbesatz inklusive Fütterung, erheblicher Laubeintrag und Grundwasserzufluß in landwirschaftlich genutztem Gebiet... und Mais wird erheblich gedüngt.

Daher stellt sich mir die Frage: was fließt denn bei dir für Wasser zu? Ist das so mit Nährstoffen belastet?
Eine Klärung von 2000l/h wird wohl schwierig, die pfeifen wahrscheinlich einfach durch den Klärbereich durch. Hast du die Möglichkeit, den Zufluss zu drosseln?

PS: Schwimmbereich? Wie warm wird denn dein Teich?


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klärzone im Gartenteich mit Quelle*

Hi Goba,
:Willkommen2

der Zufluss könnte mit Nährstoffen angereichert sein, du solltest mal messen was da so reinkommt.

Zwischen den Kieseln hat sich sicher schon einiges angesammelt, das würde ich nur gereinigt einbringen.

Damit langfristig die Algen zeitweise verschwinden braucht es einen Abfluss an Nährstoffen.
Das kann mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen oder einer extra Abscheidung in einem Filter gemacht werden.


----------



## tomsteich (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klärzone im Gartenteich mit Quelle*

Hallo goba,

einen Teil der Fragestellung zu Deinem Problem hast Du Dir doch schon selbst beantwortet. Natürlich bekommt man den Schlamm aus Schotter und Kies niemals raus. Aus diesem Grund gehört beides da nicht rein. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## goba (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klärzone im Gartenteich mit Quelle*

Hallo,
müsste tatsächlich das Wasser mal untersuchen lassen. Habe vor einiger Zeit es schon mal gemacht, aber die Ergebnisse nicht mehr zur Hand. Es wäre eine Möglichkeit einen Teil des zufliessenden Wassers umzuleiten direkt in den Mönch zum Bach. 
Das Wasser im Teich kommt im Sommer selten über 15 Grad, sodass es mehr der Erfrischung als dem Schwimmen dient. Der Zulauf liegt im Sommer bei ca. 10 Grad.
Danke für die Anregungen - Gruss Goba


----------

